# Essay Contest-Open to all ages



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,
I'm the webmaster for gypsymvp.com and also a fan of homesteading today. Today the owner of the gypsy site had me post a contest. I thought you guys that home school might could have some fun with the kids. Maybe a writing project for them???
Not to mention there is a $500 cash prize or a free horse breeding!

If anyone wants to check it out here is a direct link: http://www.gypsymvp.com/essaycontest.html


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks...a fine website.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

that's cool, thanks!


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Just a quick note-the contest ends 05/31/2009. So only a couple of days to get an essay in. The added plus to all of you-the number of entries has been low. So a nice write up just might win the pot!
:goodjob:


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

The top 10 finalists were just posted and voters poll was just opened. If you would like to vote or read the final essays-http://www.gypsymvp.com/essaycontest.html

Thanks - and good luck!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm one of the finalists!!! Anyone else here on HT a finalist? (PS...thanks Elie May for making us aware of this contest!)


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you going to reveal your entry number?:happy:


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I will if there is no other HT member in the finals...but otherwise, I'd consider it impolite to seek votes when someone else might be in the running as well. If no one speaks up as HTer and finalist by tomorrow, I'll reveal which one I am...


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok fellow homesteaders...I waited a few days to see if any of the other finalists were HTers, and no one has indicated as much, so I'm asking for your help. I've fallen behind, and your votes could help me regain the lead. My essay is the one labeled #9, and I am Dan Swift. I would appreciate your vote if you feel inclined to give it to me. Thanks!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

pheasantplucker, I voted for you! 

If you make a thread over in CF, I bet you could get a lot of votes...

Good luck!


----------

